# Travel Destinations > South America >  du lịch bắc mỹ cập nhập mới nhất

## kosago

Vancouver  thành phố của chiếc cầu treo mang nhiều kỷ lục thế giới
Nằm kề bên Thái Bình Dương lộng gió, Vancouver  thành phố lớn thứ ba của Canada được mệnh danh là thành phố thiên nhiên. Trước mặt Vancouver là bờ biển cát trắng mịn, sau lưng là rừng xanh mơn mởn và những dãy núi hùng vĩ. Bất cứ nơi nào trong thành phố, bạn cũng đều nhìn thấy những cánh rừng xanh ngút ngàn.

Vancouver - thành phố của chiếc cầu treo mang nhiều kỷ lục thế giới
Vancouver còn có công viên Stanley tuyệt đẹp rộng hơn 400ha, Queen Elizabeth  thiên đường của hàng ngàn loài thực vật là nơi lý tưởng để bạn tận hưởng mùa hè mát dịu của Canada. Khu phố lịch sử Gastown lại là sự hòa hợp giữa lối kiến trúc cũ  mới đầy cuốn hút. Nhấm nháp ly cà phê thơm lừng tại quán vỉa hè, thưởng thức ẩm thực trong những nhà hàng trang trí theo phong cách Ý, Ấn Độ, Hy Lạp hay chiêm ngưỡng chiếc đồng hồ hơi nước Steam Clock trăm tuổi cứ 15 phút lại cất lên tiếng nhạc rộn ràng là gợi ý dành cho bạn.


Đặc biệt, cầu treo Capilano nằm ở phía bắc thành phố là điểm nhấn quan trọng nhất của Vancouver nổi tiếng với nhiều cái nhất thế giới: cổ nhất, cao nhất và dài nhất thế giới, đặc biệt chỉ dành cho những ai có thần kinh thép muốn vượt lên chính mình để thỏa khát vọng chinh phục bản thân. Với chiều dài 137m, bắt qua vực sâu 91m, bạn sẽ có dịp trải nghiệm trên chiếc cầu lắc lư theo từng cơn gió, được hít thở không khí trong lành của khu rừng nguyên sinh tuyệt vời nhất của xứ lá phong đỏ.

----------


## kofka

Vancouver - thành phố của chiếc cầu treo mang nhiều kỷ lục thế giới

----------


## darrenbailey8844

hello. good post

----------

